# Speaker setup



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have a 4 speaker (2 big, 2 small) stereo and also a surround sound system (5.1). my problem is i cant actually put the stereo outside but i think if it comes from my window (top floor looking on to the garden) it will sound rubbish is there any way of linking up speakers to a cheap small cd player ?? the main reason is i would rather use the speakers in the garden but is not possible unless i use a cheap cd player.
any ideas for this ??


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I use cheap CD players and mp3 players hooked up to powered computer speakers. I have also found cheap outdoor wiring (100 foot rolls) at HD with the outdoor lighting, this makes decent speaker cable.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i can use any wire for speaker wire then ???


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

can i amplify normal speakers without using a store brought amplifier


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

As far as I know you can use any 2 conductor wire for speakers, better conductors (copper) and thicker wire is needed for longer distances. I was thinking you could plug the speakers into your stereo, run the wires out the window to the speakers in the garden, but I don't know how far that is. I have used 100' before okay. I can't remember for sure what gauge the wire is, I can post that when I get home tonight.

You need an amplifier at some point to drive the speakers, either in the stereo, or in te speakersn, or in between.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Have you looked into buying a radio transmitter? There are a bunch on the market today for around $50 - $60. You can then set up radios anywhere outside, and just tune them into what you're playing. The smaller ones will broadcast up to around 30', others, around $100+, will go 200' or so. There are many for iPods, but the broadcast distance varies greatly.


----------

